# [SOLVED] Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

So I'm sitting in the Windows 7 RC x64 and out of no where, my computer reads no network access and stops every type of network-based thing I was doing. The only way to get network access back is to go into Device Manager and find the device and Disable/Enable it.

I'm using on board ethernet on my "EVGA 780i" and using nVidia's latest drivers.

Suggestions? :4-dontkno


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

I've had so many problems with my 790i Ultra... Most likely related.

My problems happened in Vista, so it's not just a Windows 7 problem. I forget how I got around it, to be completely honest. I believe I uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

If you go to device manager > right click on it > Properties > power management tab > are any of the things checkmarked


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*



ShIzNiT1707 said:


> I've had so many problems with my 790i Ultra... Most likely related.
> 
> My problems happened in Vista, so it's not just a Windows 7 problem. I forget how I got around it, to be completely honest. I believe I uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers.


I've never had any problems in Vista with this board; now after installing nVidia's, crap hit the fan. It ran better with the standard drivers Win7 gave it, lol.




tosh9i said:


> If you go to device manager > right click on it > Properties > power management tab > are any of the things checkmarked


Two things are checked:
1) Allow the computer to turn this device off to save power.
2) Allow this device to wake the computer.

After looking at that, I want to assume it's #1 that's causing this. Though, it makes no sense considering it happens while it's in use.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

Well, uncheck it and see what happens.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*



SquidLord said:


> Two things are checked:
> 1) Allow the computer to turn this device off to save power.
> 2) Allow this device to wake the computer.
> 
> After looking at that, I want to assume it's #1 that's causing this. Though, it makes no sense considering it happens while it's in use.


Neither of those should effect the operation of the NIC. Look in the Device Manager (right-click Computer>Manage>Device Manager) and look for Network adapters. Are there any exclamation symbols? If so, what for?

The problem is nVidia's networking controller driver for the 790i. Try uninstalling the nVidia drivers completely and see if the networking controller works then.


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*



ShIzNiT1707 said:


> Neither of those should effect the operation of the NIC. Look in the Device Manager (right-click Computer>Manage>Device Manager) and look for Network adapters. Are there any exclamation symbols? If so, what for?
> 
> The problem is nVidia's networking controller driver for the 790i. Try uninstalling the nVidia drivers completely and see if the networking controller works then.


No exclamations, it's the only enabled networking device [as suggested for another issue with the networking icon not updating....didn't work, but hey...]

I think we have a mis-reading on our hands atm, I have the 780i, not the 790i, lol. I do understand what you're saying though. Since I've never really had to uninstall a driver before, I should do.....what exactly to accomplish this?


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

To uninstall the driver, go back to the Device Manager and right-click the driver that you want to uninstall, and click...uninstall. And yes, I did think you had the 790i. Thanks for correcting me; that could have been bad


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

Hi - 

Download the zip file, extract the batch script file to desktop. RIGHT-click on the batch script icon, select "Run as Administrator"

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...oblem-netsh_lan_wlan_04-24-09__jcgriff2__.zip

2 notepads will open - zip them up and attach to your next post.

Please be sure you are connected to the Internet before running the batch script.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Download the zip file, extract the batch script file to desktop. RIGHT-click on the batch script icon, select "Run as Administrator"
> 
> ...


Aren't you going to tell them what's inside of the zip? As far as anyone knows, it could be a virus. lol


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

lol, I think I'd like to know what's in it before I run it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

You can open a zip file w/o fear - especially one that is downloaded from this forum with my name on it. Several others this afternoon downloaded and ran the same file and hundreds ++ before that.

Inside you will find commands that will produce 2 notepads containing information which will hopefully help me +/or others solve this problem for you. 

The choice is yours.

`


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

ok, here it is


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

Theres a particular problem with the Networking drivers supplied by nVidia for Windows 7.
If you disable "Receive Side Scaling" in the device properties (device manager, properties of device, advanced tab) then this should resolve the problem.

Please post back and let us know if this works.

Thanks,
Mick.


----------



## MrVegas (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

You sure you don't have an early build of Win 7 that promises to shut down every 2 hours?

-Mrvegas


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*



MrVegas said:


> You sure you don't have an early build of Win 7 that promises to shut down every 2 hours?
> 
> -Mrvegas


In this case though, the NIC is shutting down, not the whole computer.

-Mick.


----------



## MrVegas (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*



roast said:


> In this case though, the NIC is shutting down, not the whole computer.
> 
> -Mick.


What network specific utilities are you running? Skype, Yahoo Instant Messenger, AIM, MapleStory, what?

When was the last time you run Malwarebytes on your computer?

-MrVegas


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

Ok, it's disabled. Now we wait.

The utilities I'm using are MSN, Steam, WoW, Dropbox, uTorrent, other online games, and the web browser. I've also never run Malwarebytes.


----------



## roast (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

Is this issue resolved?

-Mick.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

The files show that DHCP is not active and the LAN Wired Auto-config (dot3svc) is not running.

What is the Windows 7 build number (7000, 7100, etc...)?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*



jcgriff2 said:


> The files show that DHCP is not active and the LAN Wired Auto-config (dot3svc) is not running.
> 
> What is the Windows 7 build number (7000, 7100, etc...)?
> 
> ...


Build 7100 [the RC]


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

Go to Control Panel/ System -

Bottom-left of screen -- what is there re: Windows Activation?


*EDIT: *

If activated, do this - 

Bring up an elevated admin cmd/DOS prompt - like for the NIC files you ran and paste these lines in -- 1 at a time, hit enter - (each may take ~20-30 secs to run) -

```
wevtutil qe System /c:35000 /rd:true /f:text > %userprofile%\documents\syslog.txt
```


```
wevtutil qe Application /c:50000 /rd:true /f:text > %userprofile%\documents\applog.txt
```
Look for applog.txt & syslog.txt in your documents folder. Zip them up & attach to next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

`


----------



## SquidLord (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

ok, here it is


----------



## Chaosratt (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

I found this thread via google searching and since I'm not a fan of making new threads when existing ones cover my issues so clearly I'm going to give this one a nice BUMP.

I have Windows 7 Pro RTM x64(built 7600). Mobo is an nVidia 680i Ultra board (Generally same as the OPs, think the only difference in the 7x and 6x lines is the southbridge, but I may be wrong on that). Running latest official nVidia drivers.

My NIC will just up and die, in exactly the same manor as described above, but I've managed to narrow down what causes it: Streamed content over the internet.
I just dropped over 1TB of data to my local storage box (2008 R2 server) without a problem. But I cannot watch Youtube, Hulu, Vemo, etc. Youtube seems mostly immune, only had one or two incidents on there, but Hulu I can set my watch by. 20 min into a clip, and dead.
Vemo and some of the other integrated flash videos on websites are much, much, sooner. For example, the video on THIS website will cause my NIC to drop dead usually in under 10 seconds.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 NIC shuts off randomly*

@SquidLord - 

Your system trouble is in red below - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Event[1]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Security-SPP
  Date: 2009-09-02T12:31:05.000
  Computer: Windows7
  Description: 
Successfully scheduled Software Protection service for 
           re-start at 2010-02-15T23:59:04Z. 

Reason: [COLOR=Red][B]Beta Keys[/B][/COLOR].

[/FONT]
```
Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

@ Chaosratt - 

Are you running Windows 7 Beta too? 

If not, please make up your own thread - hijacking a thread is a rule violation. 

This thread is now closed.

jcgriff2

.


----------

